# Beeks who don't wear protective gear?



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

You forgot to request IQ....


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

All I ever wear is a veil, in summer we work the bees in shorts and t-shirts (with a veil, gotta keep them out of my eyes). Yes I have had situations I wish I had a suit or a jacket (few and far between)....thats where my IQ of 4 comes into play.....:lpf:
experience= 5 or so years and we have 100 hives


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Could I also ask in addition, average # stings a day (hive working day), and when you stopped using protection (meaning # of years into beekeeping)?


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

this is my second year, and I usally wear a t-shirt, and jeans. I just bought a veil a week ago, but have only worn it while working other peoples hives. I have yet to get any stings from my own bees.


----------



## Dubuquer (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been keeping bees for two years and always wear protective gear when doing full inspections. I feel more confident in the suit and it allows me to do a better job. I am just now contemplating getting rid of the gloves but need to work up the matzi.

I have not worn the suit to feed and do minor inspections and yes I have been stung a couple dozen times - once in the eye. I eventually will work up to not wearing a suit but what the heck it's a little hot but less uncomfortable than a sting in the face.

Keeping bees is supposed to be a pleasant experience and everyone has to establish their own comfort level. Do what is best for you and don't worry what others do or say.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2010)

Working our bees that are established hives (they have something to do), no gear.

Installing packages, gear.

Rainy day when all are home, maybe gear.

Never wore gear when I was young, dumb and stupid.

It's all in your comfort level, the breed of bee and their health. It is still a risk.


----------



## beekeepinglady~SC (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm in my second year also and most of the time I only ware the veil, but when I take the honey I put on my jacket and gloves.


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

mrspock said:


> I'm curious to hear from beeks who don't generally wear protective gear, why, and when - And experience level.
> 
> Also curious to hear from the "non-protected" beekeepers if there are ever situations that even you feel that you must don some protection.


I don't wear veil all the time, and usually work them in shorts n t-shirt. I USUALLY wear a veil when i am going to go into the hive and pull frames. Only reason is if you get stung in the face, its a major hassel with the swelling. 

I don't get stung often and it doens't really bother me. Actually helps a lot with arthritis.

On days that would make you grumpy to get woke up and make you miserable i would wear a veil. 
sunny days which make most people feel good, makes bees feel good.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't where any gear, if i get stung its usually on the finger or wrist. I usually work them on nice days, and on cloudy days it's pretty easy to tell if its not a good idea to go in them. I have anywhere from 50 to 100 hives. I'm not sure but I wonder if there is some type of chemical make up of a person that dosen't need protection. My youngest son can work them like me, but my second oldest son can be standing 50' away and have a bee nail him. If he works them with me we have to suit him up.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Full inspections...that is, taking each box off and pulling at least a few frames means I wear at least a veil and gloves. Well, not always the gloves, but most of the time. 

Swapping a syrup can, checking a newly introduced queen or hiving a package...basically light stuff, only a veil. Sometimes no veil when hiving a package but once in a while I get stung in the face and I realize that I was stupid.

A lot depends on if you feel like using smoke. I've taken 3 or 4 stings just checking one frame when I'm in a hive without smoke and I'm more comfortable working with gloves. But, if I even moderately smoke a hive, I can work every hive without gloves. It depends on what your style is. Oh....and moving slowly helps.


----------



## Sydneyknits (May 9, 2010)

I almost always wear a veil, mostly bc I have long hair and don't want any bees to get stuck and punish me. I wear disposible exam gloves if I don't know the temperment of the hive or am cutting honey out etc. I don't own a suit or jacket. I have a long sleeve tshirt but it is often too hot to wear that. I prefer a fitted tank top so no bees crawl up my sleeves. I wear shorts most of the time. I've only been stung due to my stupidity (crushing or stepping on one by accident). 
Newbeek with 7 hives


----------



## katers (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been keeping bees for 6 weeks.... I have to say that I have worn my suit once I wear gloves sometimes. I wear the veil if I am messing with frames but I found a snug tank top and pants, so far, has been the best outfit for me. I have only been stung from bees trapped in my clothes and once in my hair. My suit is kept near the hives at my house so I guess I could hop into it quickly if I really had to.

I guess I will just wear whatever makes me comfortable. Perhaps I have extra gentle bees. Plus the populations are still small so they are easy to work with. I find wearing gloves and the suit made me clumsy and less careful. But I have only just begun.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

My first year I wore the coveralls bee suit one time. Heat stroke cured me of that.

Then I tried working with no protection at all. The bees seemed to like stinging my ears, and when you work by yourself, it's rather difficult to see the stinger to remove it when you get poked in the ear. So I started wearing the zip-on veil draped over my hat.

My second year I bought an Ultra-Breeze jacket.

I'm going into my 3rd year now. I'm considering going to just a veil. My biggest drawback is the $150 I spent on the Ultra-Breeze. If I spend that kind of money on a jacket, I intend to wear it and get my money's worth.

My IQ is on the bottom of the bell curve.

Helping shake 600 packages this spring, I got stung 10 or 12 times.
Refilling feeders, inspecting, and splitting a few hundred hives...3 or 4 stings.
Getting an overhead swarm last night (no protection)...clipped the branch they were on....didn't see the tiny twig from another branch on the backside of the swarm. After I clipped the branch and moved the swarm to me, that twig and leaves broke the swarm cluster and a pile of bees fell on me. I got poked a half dozen times.

Later in the year, you'll get more stings. Early spring you could make the naked beekeeper videos on YouTube.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess I should have added this when I added my questions...

Second year keeping bees. Almost all equipment is home made or adapted for bee use.

Last year (first year) started by wearing everything to protect. I then dropped the gloves and wore just normal clothing. Usually didn't get stung. As bee population grew and the year got old they became more protective of their stores (which I fed them grr). One day I took my viel off (that would be bug netting for all mainer'ds) and got it right on the nose. The bee was for some reason contemplating my nostril and I didn't like it. That hurt. When my eyes stopped watering I put my viel on.

Currently I wear all the gear again (that hive looks very packed ). I hope to be back to working it with less equipment soon. Like others have said I guess it comes with experience and confidence.

Forgot IQ - But IQ is opinion isn't it? My opinion is - it's probably low.

Mike


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Since restarting with bees 5 years ago, I gave up the gloves. It's made me a better beekeeper.... I wear boots and jeans, ankles taped... got a lot of ticks in two of my apiaries. Last week didn't tape the ankles, and doggone if a bee didn't crawl up my leg, and make it all the way to my butt where she stung me! hurt my pride more than anything else! :lpf: Wear old long sleeved shirt. No gloves.

Always wear a veil. Had an eye swollen shut one time, didn't like that. I work my bees any kind of weather, because I have to do it. I keep the gloves in my truck, in case one hive is particularly cranky....that means they nail my hands 2-4 times before I put the inner cover on the ground. LOLOL 

I go most weeks without a sting, but early spring, and fall usually average a sting every time I visit the hives. Have 31 hives now.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

here is my take,
use whatever protection that lets you be calm and patient, the bees for me have responded in kind. 
I started with a veil and gloves and even used a frame grip the first 2 times, the gloves lasted the next 3 times and the veil for about 2 months. As I got more comfortable I used less gear.
this is my second year and since the middle of last summer I have only used close fitting sunglasses (I read a sting in the eye could make you blind).
I have had no stings so far, although my girl got one 3 weeks ago when we put a package in our observation hive (it got in her hair).
That is what I have found to work so far, but I would not be too proud to put some gear on if I needed it.

I would suggest that one learn what they are telling you, if they are warning you off, back off for a few seconds and figure out why, (did you mash a few, do you need a bit of smoke etc.). it takes some time but so worth it in my humble opinion


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

After you have had a bee go down your ear tube and WALK ON YOUR EAR DRUM you will wear a veil.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I always wear full gear, period. I live in an area with AHB, ticks, spiders, snakes, scorpions, etc., and I figure it's kinda like birth control and insurance . . . by the time you decide it's what you really want, it's already too late. :doh:

I also have long hair, and bees in the hair are just plain awful. There's never just ONE, and they get stuck, and panicky, and you either get stung in the head, or on the hand trying to get them out. Always.

I use the dishwashing gloves, too, as I find they give great control and sensitivity, without sacrificing safety.

And even so, I have been stung through hat, veil and gloves doing cutouts, or feral hive removal. My yard bees only get that fussy when I'm bringing in honey. 

Depends on your comfort level and whether or not you've ever had 100's of bees bouncing and pinging off your veil at one time.  Hot and sweaty? Oh yeah. But better than the gym.

Summer


----------



## bee happy (Jul 11, 2005)

My very first hands on experience with bees was hiving two packages. I had been reading books, talking to other bee keepers and got the idea that the bees would be calm during hiving making suiting up unnessary. Well, the first package went very well, just according to instructions. So I say to myself, this is pretty easy. HA--the girls in the second package really nailed me. They taught me some respect. As the years have gone by, learned a few things and get stung very seldon and do not have to wear any more than gloves and veil.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I used a veil occasionally with shorts and t-shirt when I was commercial with 50 hives. Last year was my first year teaching workshops. I did not use a veil and I could not get some of the students to. This year I always wear the veil so they will also at least for class. I wear long pants and short sleeve shirt for class (and shorts and t-shirt all other times. Suits and gloves are too hot for Florida. It makes one careless squishing bees with gloves that are thick enough to protect.


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> After you have had a bee go down your ear tube and WALK ON YOUR EAR DRUM you will wear a veil.


did the bee make its way out?
I had a good ball of welding spater go down my ear once, the sizzle was uber loud and i was dizzy for about half an hour. i think i would like a bee in there even less.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Man let me tell you it's bad. You can't drive it's too distracting. When I turned my head so the sun would shine directly in she came crawling out, covered with ear wax. A bee fits very nicely in the tube. 

When they enter one side and come out the other I call it MENTAL FLOSS.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

:lpf:


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Camp9 said:


> I'm not sure but I wonder if there is some type of chemical make up of a person that dosen't need protection.


I've wondered the same thing. I, for one, cannot wear shorts when checking my bees. No matter how calm the girls are, if I wear shorts out to the hives they'll go for the back of my knees in an instant. I've experimented a number of times and they are remarkably consistent in this. I can almost hear them laughing as they tell each other "Hey, watch me make him dance!"


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

beekeepinglady~SC said:


> I'm in my second year also and most of the time I only ware the veil, but when I take the honey I put on my jacket and gloves.



Do you wear shoes to protect your feet :s




BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

The bees issue the directive for the uniform of the day. I always wear a veil. The only time I wear a jacket or suit is if the bees are hot. If I am get in a really big hurry when moving supers or reorganizing hives I will put gloves on if the bees start popping me really bad.

Most of the time it's jeans, t-shirt and veil.


----------



## duck_nutt (Apr 27, 2010)

Im new, and I suit up..thick hunting jacket(I don't really need it, but it makes me feel better) veil, blue jeans and leather gloves....

after I got my first bees hived last week, I went out to check on them...they were calming down and starting to go into the hive...I set a chair up about 15 feet away and just wathced them..(I really enjoy this--wathcing them)

had no problems...I continied to do this several afternoons with no problems. THEN, yesterday evening I'm sitting there not moving or anything, and a bee bounces off my forehead like a rubber ball(no sting) and proceeds to hit me on the head several times before I could get outta there....

that one incident set me back to square one!:lpf:


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

2nd year, went from dressing like snowman to just wearing vail.
If all the girls are home and I have work all 4 of the hives, I put on white painters pants and a white shirt I sewed the cuff down tight on the wrists.
Taking honey off, I think I'll "suit-up".


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

bee happy said:


> As the years have gone by, learned a few things and get stung very seldon and do not have to wear any more than gloves and veil.


Pictures! Post pictures! :lpf:



(Yes, I know what you meant, but simply couldn't resist)


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I started out with full armor. By my 4th year I stopped even wearing gloves. I just flop a veil on (not tied), smoke and work. It's MUCH nicer to work them in veil, jeans and a T-shirt. I'll hold onto the veil as I look stupid or like a lost a bar fight for about 3 days after a facial sting. I ususally get stung once or twice a month, usually on a finger from accidentaly crushing one on a frame. 

I've learned though if you feel a bee your pants, whack it (the bee, people... the bee). The bee will eventually get to a spot that it feels threatened and sting. It's going to die either way. The question is, do you want to get stung in the process?

Now when I'm harvesting honey I will put on a suit and possibly gloves. Simply too many bees flying around and they are sometimes not so happy with me.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Bought all the gear, leather gloves w/ gaunlets included. Most all of it sits w/ my bee brush. I won't do anything more than lift the inner cover w/o my veil though, tried to fill the feeder after dark and yes, if you get hit twice on the snot locker you can smell the venom for hours!:lpf:


----------



## CSP (May 9, 2009)

I was taught by a professional beekeeper (@500 hives) that never wears protection, not even a veil unless he's working up packages. He always emphasized wearing what made you comfortable around the bees and keeping gentle bees. 

By the end of my first year of beekeeping I had ditched the gloves and routinely worked my bees in shorts and a t-shirt. I always wear a veil for my own comfort, but I've gotten to where I don't tie it down and leave it loose around my neck. I rarely get stung, and when I do, it's always from something stupid I've done. 

This is my fourth year beekeeping. I have five hives at present, all Italians. There are many days that I could easily work the bees without a veil, but still wear one anyway. I've learned that my behavior around the bees is critical to keeping them calm. One of the reasons I don't wear gloves is it allows me to not squeesh so many bees by accident. This keeps them much calmer. 

I've also learned that sometimes you need a little more protection. For instance, when I work bees here in Georgia during a hot, humid and dry (no nectar) day in August, I might need to wear gloves and long pants because the bees are more aggressive. So I'll work them in a long-sleeved t-shirt and bluejeans. During a beautiful day in May with the nectar flowing it seems almost impossible to get stung.

I've not yet run across a hive that required full gear to work, though from reading other's stories, I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Even shooters and carpenters (should) wear eye & ear protection - I believe that a primer cap is a lot more predictable than a bee. Perception goes to hell with only one eye or only one ear.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

I was thinking. If you don't wear a viel and the bees are hot. If you get it near both eyes do you basically stuble around getting stung until they get tired of it?
Just a picture in my head.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh...they NEVER get tired of it! Really though, if you have a hot hive, you need to gear up. And, if you don't know they're hot, you should have gear nearby to dive into.


----------



## treebee (Mar 7, 2009)

I am In Texas and have been working 10+ hour days and running 2500 plus hives It is my first commercial experiance It is hot and humid I have taken to no glove and when I am not spliting or doing heavy moving I have a pullover veil from the camping gear I know I will go with less and less as I learn. Ive wornr out three pairs of leather gloves and now only use cheap cotton on angry days. I have taken more than a hundred stings in the past three weeks most in the first week and two a day or so now I think there starting to like me ! One more week to go I think I will try the shorts tomorow. It is also the mess factor of feeding 2500 pounds of corn syrup weekly that the coveralls are good for Have a great day. John Hargrave


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

started out wearing full protection in 1977 with two hives. Shed the gloves sometime afterward on occasion and finally seldom use them...mostly when netting a semi. I keep a pair with me just in case, and usually wear a veil unless working with mating nucs. You never know when one will "blowup." My usual dress is a shirt/pants and veil( of course shoes). I think you get less stings without gloves....as you are more careful and dont mash as many bees.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe it's me, but I don't understand these folks spending big bucks for full length bee suits, when an old pair of jeans (no holes of course) and a worn out ls shirt no longer fit for dress wear does the job quite well.


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

I agree with Steven G. I use long sleeved tee, jeans, gloves depending on what i am doing and how the bees act. I wear a veil if i do more than feed them. I think there are alot of things in beekeeping that you think you need when starting out new. but find out later there is a cheaper way to do it.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ravenseye said:


> Oh...they NEVER get tired of it! Really though, if you have a hot hive, you need to gear up. And, if you don't know they're hot, you should have gear nearby to dive into.


Yep, even though I don't gear up, if you have a hot hive you need to, and requeen it asap. We do the same thing with our cattle, if I can't work around them with out having to look over my shoulder, we send them to the sale barn.

Camp


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

I have found the white painters pants to be a lot cooler than jeans. They're baggy, airy, and have lots of tool pockets. You can pick them up real cheap at paint or hardware stores. I also like having special (bee inspection) cloths as my wife has indicated picking propolis out of the washer screen is not something she appreciates doing. ditto on gloves, propolis on a hot steering wheel is not good.


----------



## Cactii (Sep 5, 2009)

I've had bees now for just 9 months or so.

I usually wear just a veil, khakis and a long sleeve shirt.

I had to cut out some comb the other day and straighten it up in the frame (foundationless and the bees missed the clues or something) so I went out and bought one of those disposable white painter suits and taped up really well. I also wore some soft leather gloves for this operation.

I'm now going to invest in at least a jacket with a real zip on veil. I felt a lot more comfortable using the protection and was able to work the bees more efficiently.

There's not much I'd do without a veil, bees seem to like my hair and they drive me nuts when they're buzzing my head.


----------



## duck_nutt (Apr 27, 2010)

I can't fight the instinct to slap/swat when something buzzes around my face and ears.....old habits I guess

and I guess if you're holding a frame of bees, and you get stung, you have to remember to NOT drop what you have in your hands!

yesterday I took the thick hunting jacket off and settled for a long sleve t-shirt..still wore veil and gloves with long pants...but I didn't tape up......!

baby steps people....baby steps!


----------



## beerated (May 13, 2010)

I only wear tee shirt and jeans too. And of course a baseball cap so the bees don't get in my hair (whats left of it)I have a veil but only wore it once or twice. Got stung wearing the gear because you fumble around.

ray


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

Sometimes nothing, sometimes some, sometimes all. I really don't care what anyone else does, I do what the situation calls for.
If you go without any gear and have only been stung a few times you must only have a few bees or just started keeping them and never inspect them.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I like the idea of painter's pants - guess I'll give them a try.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

BeeKeeping without any protection: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaVq3NJJYLY


----------



## MrJeff (Mar 20, 2010)

That was weird.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I can go from no vail to full suit just depends on how I feel how my bees are acting. But the thing to ask is do the beeks that go with out a vail still smoke their bees? I bet 100% will say yes.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I always wear long sleeve shirts because I hate getting stung on the inner arm. Never wear gloves and sometimes wear a veil but only if I'm digging deep into the hive. And I always wear long pants [carthart - they have multiple pockets and are think enough that bees can't sting through them.


----------



## buckles1994 (May 13, 2010)

For the first 8-10yrs I used full gear everytime i played with my hives...that's what my dad did so I followed suit (no pun intended). Then the hive inspector came and played in my yard without any gear and showed me to go slow and give a puff of smoke across the tops of hives when the bees begin peeking their heads out.

After that, I only wear the gear at the first checkup (cleanout) and end of season checkup...both times are colder weather when all bees are in and not happy I'm letting in the draft.  Rest of the year, no suit or veil.

Am doing my first package bees install next week and will probably wear a suit for that...never done it before and am sure to make a few mistakes to get them cranky 

I normally get a sting 1-2 times a season working my 10 hives, and it's usually because i wasn't paying attention.

All boils down to comfort level and what is fun for you. I don't enjoy the heat so that helped convince me to give shorts & a t-shirt a whirl and the experience has been great. Kinda fun now watching the bees land on me trying to figure out what on earth is going on.

IQ = ?


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

buckles1994 said:


> All boils down to comfort level and what is fun for you. IQ = ?


Hear hear. Truer words never spoken. I began with full suit, gloves, veil 3 years ago. Then Howland Blackiston's book, "Beekeeping for Dummies" convinced me to try going gloveless. Soon I realized the bees weren't really bothering my body, but they always seemed to make a torpedo shot for the face. So the veil became the constant for me. I own a veil from Thorpes Ltd, a veil-jacket combo from Betterbee Inc. and a full suit from Dadant. It all depends on the time of year and the bees' attitude dictating what I wear. If it's a defensive Russian/Italian hybrid mean hive then I wear gloves, but I try to go gloveless on the others because I really enjoy being able to touch the bees and let them crawl on my hands at will. But I do catch stings. And they hurt, but only for about 5-10 mins.

Beekeeping with Mike Palmer in Vermont in early May (start of dandelion nectar flow) I was sustaining about 20-30 stings a day, it was NOT because the bees were defensive. It was because we worked so many bees & hives! I would get stung about once every 15-20 mins on average--Mike would too. I wore a t-shirt, jeans and a veil. Depending on the temperament, I might don my jacket. All still without gloves though.

I think it's funny when a bee flies on you suddenly, like she's gonna sting, only to change her mind and not sting you. It's like a bluffing game. As for bees hitting you in the forehead, Erin Forbes of Maine talks about how bees try to act tough to make you go away. Her video clip of this is quite funny. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhU98rbHTsA


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_I was sustaining about 20-30 stings a day, it was NOT because the bees were defensive. It was because we worked so many bees & hives! I would get stung about once every 15-20 mins on average_

I don't understand that. I was in roughly 100 hives yesterday, and 100 hives today. Helping to split, shake packages, filling feeders, etc. I was wearing a veil and t-shirt. Yesterday I got poked once in each arm. Today I got poked on the inside of my arm almost to my armpit.

If I was getting poked 20-30 times a day, I'd be wearing more armor until I figured out what I was doing wrong.


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> ...until I figured out what I was doing wrong.


Dang...! That's it! Had you been with me telling me how to do it right, I wouldn't have gotten stung so much. How much do you charge as a consultant?


----------



## victory1504 (Mar 27, 2010)

I've worked with and without gear. Speed is an issue ! I naturally slow down when I'm not wearing gear. Fast motions will get you stung. It is easy to get a bee leg with your finger that will get you stung too. There is always the chance of an accident, like dropping a frame. That will get you stung if you are not wearing gear.
I've been stung everywhere there is ! The worst place to get stung is between the nostrals !


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have worked honey bees for over 45 years (500 hives on pollonation ) Always wore a vail but only suit up to load/unload hives, moving and when pulling honey. I teach beekeeping and fully suited students seem to get stung but I seldom get stung. An average weekly is 3 stings on a bad week. I always have the suit handy if needed.
Clint


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

There are two things that seem to be common if I start getting stung many times.

If I am trying to work too fast, I get stung. If I am rushing and trying to get stuff done in a hurry, the bees start nailing me. I'm not as careful as I should be, bees start getting squished or pinched, and they let me know they don't like that.

If I am in a bad mood, or my mind is on other things, the bees tell me I need to get my head where it needs to be. If I am too rough or careless, the bees start popping me.

When I take my time and pay attention to what I am doing, I don't get stung very often. Tomorrow may be different though.


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> When I take my time and pay attention to what I am doing, I don't get stung very often.


CB are you a commercial beek? Do you make your living via your bees?


----------



## btedeski (May 28, 2009)

Just collected a swarm over the weekend, no protective gear, was just to hot to put it on 

My shorts sleeves, no veil no gloves, got zapped 3 times.... 

My assistant was in full suit, sweating like anything, one got under his suit and zinged him in the under arm.


So cool and comfortable with 3 stings, or hot miserable and still get one.

Nice size swarm was worth the 3,,,,,


----------



## Oberlinmom (Mar 11, 2009)

My first year and first package I didn't need any gear, never smoked them either. I read here about getting stung in the eye and decided it wasn't worth the risk. Always wear a veil unless I'm just doing a quick peak on a perfect day. I caught a swarm that year the was evil. (I requeened them this month) couldn't and wouldn't go near them without gloves, jacket and veil. They didn't waste time with a simple warning head butt it was full on attack mode. My other hives I can pretty much blame myself if I get stung. Wore a pair of jeans with holes and slapped the tickle by my knee. :doh: Now that my hair is longer it seems to be more important to have a veil too.


----------



## Nugget Shooter (Mar 28, 2016)

I am in central Arizona and we wear gear heat or not as we have seen one AHB influenced colony in our 2 years and it was quite the ordeal. A one year hive that was always a little crazy acting from a cutout, but mostly calm and workable attacked with a vengeance during inspection. I would have been in big trouble as I was alone and had hundreds of bees on me stinging my suit. Then they went after the dogs, chickens, neighbors, and anyone within 100 yards of the bee yard. Not just one bee then either it was roving mobs of several. Glad I was wearing my trusty ultra breeze suit, but they got me several times in the following days until we decided we had to put them down.... Measuring the wings on a couple dead confirmed they indeed were AHB which have shorter wings that EHB from the information we were able to gather.


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Since I do cut outs in my business, I have everything up to a full suit. The bees let me know what I need to wear but I always wear at least a veil because a sting in the eye can cause some serious problems including possible blindness. I wear gloves when cutting comb out and banding it into frames. Otherwise, I never wear them.


----------

